# Well guys, it looks like the weather lurkers are out in full force



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

Well guys, it looks like the lurkers are out in full force:

[h=3]

 Storm timing fo resorts   				Views: 3,559[/h]
[h=3]Snow damage from recent warm up. Views: 6,165[/h]
[h=3]This weather positively sucks  Views: 4,855[/h]


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2013)

People are certainly interested, but I'd reserve the "full force" description for your prolific posting about the weather.  How many dozen posts have u made about the weather in the past few hours?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> How many dozen posts have u made about the weather in the past few hours?




He's going for the, _"Guinness Book of World Records - Most Threads Created Record"_ :grin:


----------



## Abominable (Feb 6, 2013)

billski said:


> Well guys, it looks like the lurkers are out in full force:
> 
> [h=3]
> 
> Storm timing fo resorts   				Views: 3,559[/h]



It's really just me hitting F5.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 6, 2013)

billski said:


> Well guys, it looks like the lurkers are out in full force



Please define lurker.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> People are certainly interested, but I'd reserve the "full force" description for your prolific posting about the weather.  How many dozen posts have u made about the weather in the past few hours?



 Yepper!  and  I would love it if 98% of them are mine!


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Please define lurker.



[h=1][/h]
verb (used without object) 1. to lie or wait in concealment, as a person in ambush; remain in or around a place secretly or furtively. 

2. to go furtively; slink; steal. 

3. to exist unperceived or unsuspected. 

4. Chiefly Computers.  to read or observe an ongoing discussion without participating in it, as in an Internet newsgroup. 


noun 
Australian Informal. 
5. an underhand scheme; dodge 6. an easy, somewhat lazy or unethical way of earning a living, performing a task, etc. 

7. a hideout.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

Abominable said:


> It's really just me hitting F5.



:lol: 

Me also


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)

billski said:


> Yepper!  and  I would love it if 98% of them are mine!



At least someone would :lol:


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

Abominable said:


> It's really just me hitting F5.



Also arrived to make this joke...


----------

